# yildiz shotgun



## preston (Jul 7, 2009)

anyone ever fired one of these low cost doubles? good reviews, around 500 at academy.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 7, 2009)

have a buddy thats got one, as a matter of fact got it at academy, me and a couple buddies all chipped in and got it for him for christmas one year, he loves it, he has the 20ga


----------



## easbell (Jul 7, 2009)

Got one far my 16 year old niece. Shot it and liked it so much I went and got a 12 ga with the scroll work and upgraded wood. Shot that one for a year then went back and got a 20 ga. The trigger on the 12 ga is a little loose after a 1000 rounds or so and the buttplate cracked. Brileys does the warrenty work on them and makes the extra chokes. I talked with them about the amount of work and he said it was about like anyone else. I really like the fit and finish of the gun compared to the others in that price range. The gun also points well and is well balanced. Also the guns are very light. I am having the 12 ga stock cut and a thicker sporting clays pad put on.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2009)

*yildiz*

i noticed on the academy web site that they only had it in the 28 in barrel length? i amy call and see if they have 26. the price is about 400. the .410 sxs looked nice.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 11, 2009)

I started reading around on this shotgun i can't believe at all the good reviews and things i've heard about it....I need a break open gun for FT and something to get my wife to start shooting im going to check one out....anyone else have any first hand experiance


----------



## dunmoving again (Jul 11, 2009)

I bought one 18 mo. ago,   it points good, fits well,and its the lightest 20ga. I've found at 5 1/2lb


----------



## ol96er (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought the 20 a couple of years ago to use as a BUG but ended up shooting it in the field and on the clays course a good bit. I stripped off the oil finish and put on about 5 coats of tung oil and a good limbsaver. Shines like new money and has not failed me yet......I definitely recommend it for a good (not a Browning or Beretta) over and under for someone that is not looking to put a couple thousand into one.


----------

